# IE-Startseite



## Dunsti (22. Juni 2001)

Mir ist es schon öfters passiert: Da surft man ein wenig im Netz, und wenn man das nächste mal seinen IE aufmacht wird automatisch eine "wildfremde" Seite geladen (auf der man noch nie war). :-[

Ihr ahnt es: in den Internetoptionen ist als Startseite diese besagte Seite eingetragen.

kann man sowas in Webseiten programmieren? oder denkt ihr ich hab mir irgendeinen Virus gefangen ???

Wenns ein Virus wäre würde ich mal denken, daß es immer die gleiche Seite ist, die als Startseite eingetragen ist. Es sind aber verschiedene.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Scalé (22. Juni 2001)

per javascript kann man auf linkklick ne startseite einrichten. warum nicht auch onload?


----------



## Dunsti (22. Juni 2001)

stimmt, könntest recht haben

sowas kann ich dann auch nur verhindern, wenn ich JavaScript deaktiviere ...

scheint im Moment Mode zu sein sowas :-[ :-- :# :[ 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Interritor (22. Juni 2001)

ja das ist eigentlich ganz leicht per java script zu machen wird aber meistens nur auf Prono-Seiten gemacht. Bei anderen hatte ich es noch nie. Da aber manchmal einfach irgend welche auf POPEN (wer kenn das net man surft freidlich durchdie welt und aufeinmal kommen 10 PornoSeiten) ist das schon ganz schön nervig! 
:[ 
Da bleibt einen nur wie Dunsti schon gesagt hat Java zu deaktiviere. :[


----------

